
Students claim breakthrough with biodegradable car - gavinpc
http://www.dutchnews.nl/news/archives/2017/05/students-claim-breakthrough-with-biodegradable-car/
======
sgillen
While I don't see this ever being used on a large scale, it sounds like it was
a very fun project.

